# poubelle dans mail disparue



## rejane (5 Décembre 2005)

Comment récupérer la poubelle qui à disparu de ma boite Mail

Mac G4-800 osx 10.3.9
Merci d'avance


----------



## richard-deux (6 Décembre 2005)

Si tu supprimes un email, ta corbeille doit réapparaître.:mouais: 

Fait le test.


----------



## rejane (6 Décembre 2005)

En réponse à Richarddeux,
en raison de10 à 20 pourriels reçus par jour, supprimés au fur et à mesure, la poubelle ne réapparaît pas
Salut


----------



## Php21 (6 Décembre 2005)

Trop compliqué for me
Sorry


----------



## Php21 (6 Décembre 2005)

Fait déj le test de "Richarddeux",
Aprés, l'on verra !


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Décembre 2005)

Je pense avoir trouvé comment recréer la corbeille d'un compte Mail quand elle a disparu.

En effet, cela m'est arrivé sur un de mes comptes, et je viens de la retrouver après quelques manipulations.


Les messages de Mail sont stockés dans des sous-dossiers de "_~/Bibliothèque/Mail/_" .

Par exemple, ce qui concerne le compte POP3 "_toto.untel@monfai.com_" se retouve dans le dossier "_~/Bibliothèque/Mail/toto.untel@pop.monfai.com/_" .

Sous ce dossier doit apparaître une sous-dossier "_Deleted Messages.mbox_", qui disparaît quand la corbeille du compte est supprimée.

Ce sous-dossier doit contenir lui-même un fichier XML "_info.plist_" et un sous-dossier "_Messages_" destiné à recevoir les messages supprimés.



J'ai donc recopié un sous-dossier "_Deleted Messages.mbox_" d'un autre compte (sans message supprimé dedans) pour le mettre dans le dossier du compte qui avait perdu sa corbeille (i.e. dans mon dossier "_~/Bibliothèque/Mail/toto.untel@pop.monfai.com/_").

Si l'on n'a qu'un seul compte, je pense qu'il est facile de faire pareil en créant provisoirement un compte bidon, juste le temps de copier le dossier en question, puis en le supprimant après.

En quittant et en relançant Mail, la corbeille disparue réapparaît quelques secondes après la relève automatique du courrier.


----------



## naelis (28 Février 2006)

en fait il suffit d'aller dans préférence du compte et de cocher dans l'onglet "comportements de bal" la case conserver les fichiers supprimés ds une corbeille. Fermez et relancez MAIL et le tour est joué!


----------



## nicogala (17 Septembre 2007)

Bon, c'est du d&#233;terrage mais comme &#231;a me fait la m&#234;me chose sans solutions :

J'ai 6 comptes dans Mail (1.3 sous 10.3.9) , 1Gmail (peu utilis&#233 et 5 Laposte.net en IMAP, &#231;a fait des ann&#233;es que tout va bien, jusqu'&#224; ces derni&#232;res semaines o&#249; j'ai eu des dossiers poubelle de deux de ces bo&#238;tes qui ont disparu ! Une seule est revenue avec les m&#233;thodes ci-dessus, puis aujourd'hui c'en est 3 qui ont disparu et qui ne reviennent pas...

Sur ces boites j'ai un triangle qui est apparu devant leur nom dans la barre lat&#233;rale, qui permet de d&#233;rouler la liste des sous-dossiers des bo&#238;tes (Deleted, Draft, Outbox, Trash etc.) alors qu'il n&#233;tait jamais pr&#233;sent avant et pas pr&#233;sent sur les deux seules autres bo&#238;tes encore indemnes...

C'est p&#233;nible, en plus le nom de la bo&#238;te reste en gras comme s'il y avait un message non lu parce que &#231;a tient compte des messages non-lus pr&#233;sent dans les sous-dossiers Trash et Quarantaine...

Des id&#233;es de soluces ??


----------



## pascalformac (17 Septembre 2007)

coucou

 j'imagine que tu as d&#233;j&#224; effectu&#233; la base:  r&#233;par&#233; les autorisations et redemarr&#233;

vois tu , via le finder  /dossier mail/ les fichiers deleted messages mbox associ&#233;s &#224; chaque dossier de compte?
( je ne parle pas de celui dans le dossier Mailboxes)
Ils sont de poids differents selon ce que tu as jet&#233;

Si oui c'est que un fichier de gestion Mail est sans doute  corrompu

Et une solution serait de faire le nettoyage 
 voire carr&#233;ment  refaire &#224; zero  et ensuite remettre les archives selon une des 2 m&#233;thodes
via l'outil d'importation
ou plus geek , avec replacement &#224; la main apr&#232;s reconfiguration


----------



## Laurent_h (17 Septembre 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Bon, c'est du déterrage mais comme ça me fait la même chose sans solutions :
> 
> 
> Sur ces boites j'ai un triangle qui est apparu devant leur nom dans la barre latérale, qui permet de dérouler la liste des sous-dossiers des boîtes (Deleted, Draft, Outbox, Trash etc.) alors qu'il nétait jamais présent avant et pas présent sur les deux seules autres boîtes encore indemnes...
> ...



Idem chez moi (le triangle).
Tu as bien fais l'attribution des dossiers imap dans : "BAL-->Utiliser cette boite aux lettres pour" pour chaque sous-dossier ?

LaPoste à fait d'importants travaux de migration de BAL au mois d'août. Ils sont en phase de clôture et ils envoient un mail à tous pour leur dire que leur BAL est maintenant pleinement opérationnelle. Tes 2 boites concernées devaient être dans le peloton final de la migration.


----------



## nicogala (18 Septembre 2007)

Oui, bien jou&#233; 
J'avais pas pens&#233; &#224; l'autre bout du probl&#232;me : Laposte.net !

Mais alors bon, pour "Trash" j'ai mis "Corbeille" et la corbeille est r&#233;apparue &#224; sa place (et le dossier Trash disparu) mais pour les autres quelles sont les correspondances ?

Quarantaine -> Ind&#233;sirables (mais Quarantaine ne disparait pas)
Outbox -> Envoy&#233;s : Ok
Draft -> Brouillons : Ok
Deleted messages -> ??? dois-je le faire aussi correspondre avec la corbeille 
Dossier Personnel -> ??? je vois rien qui puisse y correspondre...

A la fin de ton "rangement" tu as tjrs le triangle avec un ou plusieurs sous-dossiers ?


----------



## Laurent_h (18 Septembre 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Oui, bien joué
> J'avais pas pensé à l'autre bout du problème : Laposte.net !







nicogala a dit:


> Quarantaine -> Indésirables (mais Quarantaine ne disparait pas)
> Outbox -> Envoyés : Ok
> Draft -> Brouillons : Ok


Chez moi, quarantaine s'en va bien (vérifies que tu gères bien les indésirables sur le serveur dans les prefs du compte --> avancé --> laisser les indésirables sur le serveur




nicogala a dit:


> Deleted messages -> ??? dois-je le faire aussi correspondre avec la corbeille
> Dossier Personnel -> ??? je vois rien qui puisse y correspondre...



Deleted messages , tu supprimes
Dossier personnel, il ne devrait pas se trouver avec les 4 sous-dossiers, mais sur les dossiers distants du compte LaPoste, tout en bas de ta liste ; et tu peux le virer si tu n'utilises pas de dossiers (ou BAL) sur le serveur mais plutôt sur ton Mac.



nicogala a dit:


> A la fin de ton "rangement" tu as tjrs le triangle avec un ou plusieurs sous-dossiers ?


Oui :hein:, c'est juste moins beau qu'avant, ça fait tâche


----------



## Laurent_h (19 Septembre 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Oui, bien joué
> J'avais pas pensé à l'autre bout du problème : Laposte.net !
> 
> Mais alors bon, pour "Trash" j'ai mis "Corbeille" et la corbeille est réapparue à sa place (et le dossier Trash disparu) mais pour les autres quelles sont les correspondances ?
> ...



J'ai fouiné un peu le sujet et j'ai trouvé quelques infos intéressantes.


Sur les nouveaux comptes LaPoste en IMAP, il y a un dossier réception (INBOX) et 4 sous dossiers pour les messages envoyés (OUTBOX), la poubelle (TRASH), les brouillons (DRAFT) et les indésirables (QUARANTAINE).
Il est nécessaire de faire pointer les dossiers correspondants de Mail vers ces dossiers (voir un peu plus haut).

Il est désormais impossible de créer des dossiers à la racine du compte, ce qui veut dire que tous les dossiers 'de classements' seront des dossiers fils de la boite de réception (ça explique le petit triangle sur le coté de la boite de réception).
Dans la présentation de Mail, les dossiers du compte seront donc situés 'sous' la boite de réception.


Voila, Merci LaPoste !


Pour Nicolaga, il faut que tu désignes un message comme indésirable (tu annules après) pour faire apparaitre la BAL correspondante dans Mail et ainsi faire disparaitre le dossier QUARANTAINE sous la boite de réception


----------



## nicogala (19 Septembre 2007)

Ouais ok, &#231;a marche, c'est seulement que j'avais pas activ&#233; le placement automatique dans le dossier ind&#233;sirable... maintenant, au bout de qques ann&#233;es il a bien appris &#224; trier alors j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de lui faire confiance 

En tout cas ils pourraient mieux pr&#233;venir LaPoste qd m&#234;me... j'ai lu sur un autre forum qu'ils avaient r&#233;pondu &#224; un gars que c'&#233;tait un probl&#232;me qui regardait son client mail et pas eux !


----------



## nicogala (22 Septembre 2007)

Ah... du nouveau : les boites "Sent" (donc "Envoy&#233;s") ont migr&#233; dans "Sur mon Mac" dans la nuit... enfin, partiellement car dans "Envoy&#233;s" normal j'ai les 5 derniers messages envoy&#233;s (tous apr&#232;s le 20/09) et... une dizaine datant de 2002 &#224; avril 2005 !! :rateau:

&#199;a arrive chez vous aussi ?
Et comment les refoutre sur le serveur ceux-l&#224; ?
D'autant que dans le dossier "Sent" cr&#233;&#233; "Sur mon Mac" j'ai ceux jusqu'au 17/09 mais j'en ai aussi de 2004 mais pas avant...


----------



## Laurent_h (22 Septembre 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Et comment les refoutre sur le serveur ceux-là ?




Glisser-déposer devrait suffire...


----------



## nicogala (22 Septembre 2007)

Ben non, &#231;a ne les r&#233;-uploade pas sur le serveur...
&#199;&#224; t'a pas fait &#231;a toi ?


----------



## Laurent_h (22 Septembre 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Ben non, ça ne les ré-uploade pas sur le serveur...
> Çà t'a pas fait ça toi ?



Non :mouais:, ça m'a pas fait (encore ) ça...

Essaies de passer par un dossier tampon sur le serveur et de rebalancer tout sur 'sent' après. Voire, passes par le webmail


----------



## nicogala (22 Septembre 2007)

Si, l&#224; &#231;a a march&#233; de les remettre... en fait j'essayais de mettre le dossier entier, mais ce sont les mails &#224; partir de la fen&#234;tre d'affichage qu'il faut glisser-d&#233;poser sur "Envoy&#233;s"... du coup &#231;a r&#233;-uploade tout.
Font vraiment ch... LaPoste!


----------



## Laurent_h (22 Septembre 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Si, là ça a marché de les remettre... en fait j'essayais de mettre le dossier entier, mais ce sont les mails à partir de la fenêtre d'affichage qu'il faut glisser-déposer sur "Envoyés"... du coup ça ré-uploade tout.






nicogala a dit:


> Font vraiment ch... LaPoste!



IMAP gratos, je m'en passerai plus; mais bon, j'ai .Mac aussi tu diras.


----------



## Tangi (24 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir tout le monde, 

Merci pour tout parce que j'avais exactement le même problème...

Petite question subsidiaire : 

Les messages placés dans le dossier "Courriers indésirables" doivent être conservés pour être reconnus systématiquement comme indésirables, ou une fois identifiés comme "indésirables" peuvent-ils être supprimés ?

Même question pour les expéditeurs que je proscris depuis le site La Poste.net et qui atterissent dans le dossiers "Indésirables", peuvent-ils être supprimés ou doivent-ils être conservés pour être identifés systématiquement comme indésirables ?

Merci d'avance...

............


----------



## nicogala (24 Septembre 2007)

Mhh je pense que Mail "apprend" &#224; les reconna&#238;tre en enregistrant des crit&#232;res, puisque tu as la possibilit&#233; de les supprimer automatiquement d&#232;s qu'ils sont d&#233;t&#233;ct&#233;s comme ind&#233;sirables... non ?


----------

